

Some reflexions on Node.js and asynchronicity dictature - tomsoft
http://blog.landspurg.net/node-js-and-asynchronicity-dictature/

======
kamladi
See [https://github.com/laverdet/node-
fibers](https://github.com/laverdet/node-fibers)

